# I am/have hot



## Otrd

I Know this thead was spoken, but I would like to know what of these sentences are more common speaking:
I'm hot
or 
I have heat....
yo quiero decir "tengo calor"
it's a simply question, but I'm interested to know the answer...


----------



## rusita preciosa

Otrd said:


> I Know this thead was spoken, but I would like to know what of these sentences are more common speaking:
> I'm hot
> or
> I have heat....
> yo quiero decir "tengo calor"
> it's a simply question, but I'm interested to know the answer...


----------



## Otrd

Thanks rusita que preciosa eres!!


----------



## Sprache

Otrd said:


> I Know this thead was spoken, but I would like to know *which* of these sentences *is* more common *when *speaking:
> I'm hot
> or
> I have heat....
> yo quiero decir "tengo calor"
> it's a simpl*e* question, but I'm interested to know the answer...


Rusita is right. We never say _I have heat_. That doesn't make much sense.


----------



## StryKeRneL

some extra examples:

I'm cold = Tengo frío
I'm hungry = Tengo hambre
I'm sleepy = Tengo sueño


----------



## xabiachica

Sprache said:


> Rusita is right. We never say _I have heat_. That doesn't make much sense.


but remember that 'I'm hot' in english can have two meanings


----------



## StryKeRneL

xabiachica said:


> but remember that 'I'm hot' in english can have two meanings



Just as its literal translation in Spanish xD


----------



## xabiachica

StryKeRneL said:


> Just as its literal translation in Spanish xD


but two 'hots' make it easy in spanish 


or more confusing, depending upon your point of view, I suppose


----------



## rusita preciosa

xabiachica said:


> but remember that 'I'm hot' in english can have two meanings


 There is a third meaning (although not commonly used in the first person)
*he/she's hot* = very attractive /  good looking / sexy


----------



## NewdestinyX

rusita preciosa said:


> There is a third meaning (although not commonly used in the first person)
> *he/she's hot* = very attractive /  good looking / sexy


That's actually the '2nd' meaning that was being referred to. To my knowledge there are only 2 meanings.

I'm hot (temperature that I perceive) = Tengo calor.
I'm/She's/He's hot (physically attractive) = Estoy/Está caliente.

Chao,
Grant


----------



## rusita preciosa

I thought *estar caliente* meant to be aroused/horny, hence the confusion between "2nd and 3rd" meanings


----------



## Otrd

If I would like to say: "tengo fiebre", it would be I'm hot, too?


----------



## rusita preciosa

Otrd said:


> If I would like to say: "tengo fiebre", it would be I'm hot, too?


In this case you would say *I've got temperature*, *I've got fever*

Sometimes they say *he's a bit warm*, usually about a child who has low-grade fever, but I never heard *I'm hot* in this situation


----------



## NewdestinyX

rusita preciosa said:


> I thought *estar caliente* meant to be aroused/horny, hence the confusion between "2nd and 3rd" meanings


The 'horny' aspect is usually communicated with 'tener ganas' from what I've heard. "Estar caliente" communicates more the physical attractiveness of someone.


----------



## goodoldave

_That's actually the '2nd' meaning that was being referred to. To my knowledge there are only 2 meanings.

I'm hot (temperature that I perceive) = Tengo calor.
I'm/She's/He's hot (physically attractive) = Estoy/Está caliente.
_

I think there's a third meaning:

He's hot = He's angry.

A common phrase is "hot under the collar"

Dave


----------



## elianecanspeak

rusita preciosa said:


> In this case you would say *I've got temperature*, *I've got fever*
> 
> Sometimes they say *he's a bit warm*, usually about a child who has low-grade fever, but I never heard *I'm hot* in this situation



Don't forget the indefinite article rusita :

I've got *a *temperature, I've got *a* fever.


I have often heard people with fevers say "I feel so hot", or "I feel like I'm burning up."


----------



## NewdestinyX

goodoldave said:


> _That's actually the '2nd' meaning that was being referred to. To my knowledge there are only 2 meanings.
> 
> I'm hot (temperature that I perceive) = Tengo calor.
> I'm/She's/He's hot (physically attractive) = Estoy/Está caliente.
> _
> 
> I think there's a third meaning:
> 
> He's hot = He's angry.
> 
> A common phrase is "hot under the collar"
> 
> Dave


Ah yes, Dave!! Of course. But how'd you know 'that was' his particular '2nd meaning'?  I was wracking my brain trying to think of another one..

In Spanish I guess that one would be:
Está enfadado(-a)/furioso(-a) -or- Se ha enfadado, etc..

Grant


----------



## goodoldave

NewdestinyX said:


> Ah yes, Dave!! Of course. But how'd you know 'that was' his particular '2nd meaning'?  I was wracking my brain trying to think of another one..
> 
> In Spanish I guess that one would be:
> Está enfadado(-a)/furioso(-a) -or- Se ha enfadado, etc..
> 
> Grant


 
The 2nd meaning thing was just copied from your Post 10.  I wasn't addressing it in my reply. 

There is also a couple of other meanings that come to mind:

He's hot = He's popular (applied to an entertainer)

He's hot = He's on a winning streak  (maybe a gambler)

Dave


----------



## manicha

Sólo para aclarar la cuestión, en español, al menos el de España, estar caliente no significa ser atractivo, sino estar físicamente excitado, y es una expresión muy vulgar; la verdad que es la he oído más en películas que en la vida real, y casi siempre aplicada a terceras personas, no al que habla. Creo que la forma más normal de expresar esa idea, también muy coloquial aunque no tanto, es "estar cachondo", que el diccionario traduce como "dominado por el apetito venéreo".  Para una persona que te resulta físicamente atrayente, se dice "estar bueno" u otras expresiones.  
Espero haber ayudado.


----------



## Otrd

Ja,ja yo solo preguntaba por tener calor y el tema se ha ido por otros derroteros.. bueno que alguien por favor me aclare al fin, si yo digo I'm hot simplemente, me vais a interpretar como que estoy "calentorra" o tengo calor....porque veo que en Inglés también se utiliza I'm hot para el tema sexual....I'm afraid to commit an error when I will speak... thank you.


----------



## rusita preciosa

Do not worry, Otrd, it all depends on the context. If it is warm and you simply say "I'm hot", no one will misunderstand you.


----------



## miguel64086

Otrd said:


> I Know this thead was spoken, but I would like to know what of these sentences are more common speaking:
> I'm hot
> or
> I have heat....
> yo quiero decir "tengo calor"
> it's a simply question, but I'm interested to know the answer...



well... I guess the only side that has not been explored is
"The dog is in heat"
"La perra está en celo".


----------



## Dlyons

Otrd said:


> I Know this thead was spoken, but I would like to know what of these sentences are more common speaking:
> I'm hot
> or
> I have heat....
> yo quiero decir "tengo calor"
> it's a simply question, but I'm interested to know the answer...



A slang usage is "to have the hots for someone" which means to have a strong sexual desire for them.


----------



## word cloud

In spanish you would say "tengo hambre, tengo calor, tengo miedo..."

But in english you don't use the verb "to have".  You would just say "I'm hungry, I'm hot, I'm scared".


----------



## Otrd

Ok, pero como puede saber una persona que recibe un e-mail, si digo I'm hot que me refiero a tener calor (this person unknows if it's warm or not), porque si es un amigo íntimo podría llevar a confusión... De todas maneras me ha quedado claro que es  esta manera la forma correcta. Por otra parte si:
If I say I'm hot, Would I say "hot wave"? 
thanks again.


----------



## Dlyons

Otrd said:


> Ok, pero como puede saber una persona que recibe un e-mail, si digo I'm hot que me refiero a tener calor (this person unknows if it's warm or not), porque si es un amigo íntimo podría llevar a confusión... De todas maneras me ha quedado claro que es  esta manera la forma correcta. Por otra parte si:
> If I say I'm hot, Would I say "hot wave"?
> thanks again.



No, I don't think so, but I'm not sure exactly what you're trying to express.

"hot wave" sounds strange.  There are "hot flushes" but you probably don't mean those.


----------



## Otrd

Hello Dlyons,
I would refer that rusita explained....me refería a lo que rusita decía más arriba, que depende del contexto, pero y si no hay contexto para poder interpretar una cosa u otra?
Tengo calor debido a que hay una ola de calor en el este de España
I'm hot because there is a hot wave in the east of Spain.


----------



## goodoldave

Otrd said:


> Hello Dlyons,
> I would refer that rusita explained....me refería a lo que rusita decía más arriba, que depende del contexto, pero y si no hay contexto para poder interpretar una cosa u otra?
> Tengo calor debido a que hay una ola de calor en el este de España
> I'm hot because there is a hot  heat wave in the east of Spain.


----------



## elianecanspeak

*"I have heat"* significa *"tengo calefacción" * o que *"la calefacción funciona"*.


----------



## elianecanspeak

Dlyons said:


> "hot wave" sounds strange.  There are "hot flushes" but you probably don't mean those.



Do you call them *"hot flushes"* in the UK?  In the US we say* "heat flashes"* (at least for menopausal women.  There are bumper stickers that read *"I'm not having a hot flash --it's a power surge".*


In the US, at least, *"Heat waves"* are extended periods during the summer when the temperature is abnormally high.


----------



## thesmithtopher

In Canada we say "I'm having hot flashes" and I believe this is common in all english speaking countries.

It's "a heat wave".

I've only ever heard "estar caliente" to mean to be horny. Never to describe someone as attractive.

To say "tengo calefacción" I would say "I have heating (in my house)".

If you say "I'm hot" where there's any good reason to be hot, people will not misinterpret you. If you're worried about being misinterpreted, you can say "I'm (really) warm".

I've also heard that you can be either horny or angry when you say this "Estoy con una calentura...", can anyone verify this?  I was taught this in Buenos Aires.


----------



## elianecanspeak

thesmithtopher said:


> In Canada we say "I'm having hot flashes" and I believe this is common in all english speaking countries.


 
Dlyons from Dublin used "hot flushes" but I am not sure the context was the same.




thesmithtopher said:


> To say "tengo calefacción" I would say "I have heating (in my house)".


 
I think that "heating" v "heat may be a US/Canada split.


----------



## Sköll

Otrd said:


> Ja,ja yo solo preguntaba por tener calor y el tema se ha ido por otros derroteros.. bueno que alguien por favor me aclare al fin, si yo digo I'm hot simplemente, me vais a interpretar como que estoy "calentorra" o tengo calor....porque veo que en Inglés también se utiliza I'm hot para el tema sexual....I'm afraid to commit an error when I will speak... thank you.


Depending on the context, it could mean "tienes calor", or "estás cachondo", or "estás muy bueno", or "lo estás haciendo muy bien, lo que sea". The generic interpretation is "tengo calor".


----------

